# Remington Peerless O/U, I might buy one Sunday



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

I found a used 12 ga. 3" chamber today and the asking price is $980.00 is it OK or a high price. The gun is perfect condition and feels like silk in my hands. Stop me before I spend my hard earned cash!


----------



## dieseldude (Oct 25, 2002)

If you love it, you must have it!
I have a Red Label. I love it just wish i used it more!
Steve, im not sure about the price but it shouldnt be hard to figure out if the asking price is reasonable. If it is in the ball park and you like it, WHY NOT?
Its only money!

Regular stock or English? I can never get used to the English ones!
Mike


----------



## Ricciardelli (Mar 26, 2000)

I've seen then, ANIB, for around $875. But if you have one available that you like....spend the extra $$$.


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

Steve;
Here is a site that you might get some information on re: prices.

www.gunsamerica.com

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

Well, I see that the price isn't a bargin. From Mr. 16 ga.'s link there is one for $875. 

With 5 shotguns in the safe right now, I'll keep looking locally. Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Maybe you can let the seller know what you found out and they will bring their price down. If you feel that it is "silk in your hands" then let them be the ones to adjust their price to what you want and JUMP!! Keep us posted!


----------



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

Ya, right Trout.  I'm pushing the envelope as it is. 

Hunter,

This gun is at a Gander Mountain store and the gunsmith waited on me. I asked him if the price was firm and he told me they NEVER come down on the price even if it sat there for 2 years. 

They'll probably sell it to someone that was wanting a new Citori and couldn't get past the $1,200+ price tag. And then take it home and tell the angry wife what a savings it was.


----------



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

Angry wife???

That never happens, does it???

Here is a simple philosophy to live by........

It is easier to seek forgiveness than it is permission.

Back when I sold firearms, this phrase closed many a deal.

Good Luck....

MIBIGHNTR


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

Buy now tell later 

Just think my buddy just got in trouble for buying $500 worth of dog seimen 

Tell her it could be worse


----------



## Beaglernr (Dec 1, 2002)

Steve,
Good luck with the gun, but I was told a pretty interesting system that helped a fella bring home three bamboo fly rods and three shotguns before he was caught. 

You start with, buy the gun/rod whatever, and hide it.

Next, start talking around your wife about how much you would like one of these widgets, how much, complain too expensive, leave literature I mean put on a full court press for at least a month, two is better.

After she can not stand hearing you talk about this any longer, take out a phoney add in the local paper for some crazy low price with...false phone number.
Rush home, tell her of this great deal, pretend to call and poof out the door with you gun or what ever in the case. Of course you have to bring along a case to get the new purchase home.
Go to a spot to have a meal, drink, relax but burn some time then come home and show off your new found bargan you have been dreaming of.
Females of course, love a good bargan and she will be relieved to not have to listen to you whine about something you want.

The only regrest the fella has was he now recommends you put down a single friends phone number as his EX-Wife wanted him to pick something up from the store on the way back and was amazed that the phony number was of a hospital he did by accident. 

Good luck


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

Beaglernr,
Thats too funny.


----------



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

WOW! The steps to go through.....

OK, now what if your wife is the "home accountant" and pays all the bills, balances the check book, etc., etc.......

I can already hear the responses......."You're SOL"!

The fact that I have actually made money on a couple of finds over the years usually holds a little creedance when trying to justify (beg) the purchase.

MIBIGHNTR


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

My wife was giving me greif one time when I wanted to buy another shotgun.....her argument against it was "you can only shoot one gun at a time, and you have enough". I went to her closet and threw every pair of shoes she owned into the middle of the room into a pile and then told her to put them all on at the same time..........

 I got my shotgun! 

Fellas;
Don't forget the word "accesorize" (it isn't really a word, but it comes in handy). Wive's need to "accesorize" outfits with jewelry, shoes, ect.......this can be to our benefit when we need to add something to our hobbies. For example: "I need to 'accesorize' that old rifle with a new Zeiss scope", or "I need to accessorize that old bassboat with a new Mercury 4 stroke outboard". I think you fella's get the picture.........


----------



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

Mr. 16 Gauge - 

I have also heard that one before, "How many guns do you need'!

I also tried a variation of your tactic before, but............"Yes, but my shoes aren't $1000 or more a pair"!

Any other suggestions???

I have had a little success with......."Just be glad I'm not into boats, and quads, and sleds, like allot of other guys are"!

This, of course, won't help those of you that have the other toys as well. 

MIBIGHNTR


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

Most shoes nowadays run at around $100+ a pair, so in my book: 9-10 pair of shoes=one $1000 shotgun. Just do the math!  
I have yet to see a female that can STOP at 10 pair of shoes....lets not mention the national debt that is inccured due to perfume, cosmetics, jewelry, ect ect ect.
Go buy the shotgun......tell her it was a gift from a previous girlfriend who went around shoeless!


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mr. 16 gauge _
> * Go buy the shotgun......tell her it was a gift from a previous girlfriend who went around shoeless!  *


  I really like that one.


----------



## Dom (Sep 19, 2002)

I used a Rem Peerless for a summer, didn't fit me and my scores dropped. That's not to say it won't fit someone else, but would recommend before you drop the cash to find someone who has one and shoot a few rounds with it.

As for new ones and other halfs, I'm carrying guns in and out of the house all the time, so when a new one comes along it just goes in the safe with the others and no one is wiser. Guess she don't pay that close attention to what I'm doing -- and I'm not going to tell her!! My next o/u will be a Berretta so I'm saving my pennies . . . Waidmannsheil, Dom.


----------



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

Well, after looking at them for several years, I bought an over & under today.  I didn't get the Peerless, but I got a great gun, thanks to my lovely wife. 

We went back to Gander Mountain to buy some ammo for the pheasant hunt outting tommorow and I took her over to look at the Peerless. I looked up from the used gun rack and noticed a Citori behind the counter with a "clearence" tag on it. _"We be shoppin now, gurls!"_ I asked to look at it and then asked to compare it to the Berettas I liked, too. At the other end of the gun counter, I now have three nice guns spread out before me on the counter which if added together would cost about $3,600.00 without sales tax. The last thing I remember was looking over to my wife and seeing a green light!!!

With more control than I'll ever muster again, I started to decide which of the three I'd take home. The Citori was nice, but it felt big and awkward to point. The 1st Beretta (a sporting clays model) was better. The other Beretta, an Onyx, felt almost as good. It was now a choice between the Berettas. I asked the salesman what the difference between the two was and he told me the sporting clays model had a bigger gap between the barrels and it had an air-space between them for cooling. I mounted both guns several times again and found the sporting clays model came up pointing high for me. The Onyx pointed true and it's now sitting next to me at home.

I showed this thread to my wife about a week ago, and she got a good chuckle about the accessorizing post. (When the salesman asked if I wanted to buy a case for the new shotgun, she brought that up). He also asked if I wanted to add any more choke tubes and we decided I needed a skeet tube for this gun. (he threw it in, no charge). 

As we left the store, I told her I felt so guilty, spending so much on a gun. She told me, "Why?, you work so hard all the time". In the parking lot, walking back to the truck, she asked, "Does buying this make you happy?". I told her, "buying this gun almost made me cry". She laughed. 

So, here I sit tonight with an awsome, brand new shotgun in a brand new SKB hardcase, waiting for the sun to come up so I can go hunt pheasants in the morning at the outting. It don't get any better than this. 

I wish to cast the first vote for the "michigan-sportsman.com, Wife-of-the-Year Award", for my wife, Jody.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Knowing how we all are, I'm sure that list is a long one! Congratulations on the purchase and on having a wonderful better half!


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

Three cheers for Jody.........hip,hip, hooray! 

Enjoy the new gun.


----------

